# IABCA question?



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

Probably a better place to find out would be at the iabca website or contact them?


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*Their website*

Is under construction... So it wasn't very helpful, I did send them an email though.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

They use the Fédération Cynologique Internationalendards, I checked and I don't think they allow anything but solid colors. (But I may be overlooking something). I checked it out a while back and it seemed like the breed standard for the spoo was very small, if I remember correctly it was something like 22 inches. If I can find the link I will post it on here.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I found the link...and the height limits are 45-60 cm =17.71-23.62 inches and over 62cm=24.40 inches is a dq....

And they must be a solid color.,

Poodle - FCI Breed Standard


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

As far as I know the ukc is the only place where parti's can be shown if there's somewhere else too let me know but all poodles under a year should be in a puppy clip if you're going to show


----------

